# Stags Holt Farm, March June 2019



## mookster (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't have a huge amount of information about this place sadly, I could only find a few snippets. Stags Holt Farm is located just outside the town of March in Cambridgeshire and in it's former life was somewhat of a local tourist destination, it was home to numerous rare breed farm animals but sadly it's out-of-the-way location down small roads meant it was too remote for most people on a day trip. It closed a few years back and is currently home to numerous barn owls which is why I assume nothing has been done with it yet.

I actually explored the original Stags Holt Farm House located just north of it a couple of years back which had been closed a lot longer, unfortunately it was pitch black inside and totally crap so I never took any photos - the house has now been demolished and a new house sprung up in it's place. However the complex of old barns and farm buildings next to it is still empty.

It wasn't exactly groundbreaking, but it passed half an hour on a wet and miserable day. I don't think it's been covered on here before either.













































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 14, 2019)

That's a nice solid built barn with a fireplace, probably a blacksmith's area.


----------

